# Netzwerkverbindungen werden nicht angezeigt.



## suntrop (3. Februar 2003)

Ich habe versucht eine Verbindung zwischen meinen beiden
Computern herzustellen.
Verbunden sind die durch ein Switch, der dann mit einem
DSL-Modem verbunden ist.

Ins Internet kann ich mit beiden gehen, aber keine Daten zwischen
den PCs austauschen. Kabel sind auch richtig drin.

Bei der ersten Installation des Netzwerks, funktioniert es
nicht, dafür aber immer bei der zweiten.
Die Ordner werden dann aber nicht in der Netztwerkumgebung
oder wo anders angezeigt.


Wo kann das Problem liegen? Im Grunde kann man jan icht viel falsch
machen.


----------



## eViLaSh (3. Februar 2003)

naja, man kann schon was falsch machen 

1. was hast du für ein OS auf deinen Rechnern ?!

2. haben die jeweils ne feste ip ?!

3. hast du drucker und dateifreigabe aktiviert ?


----------



## suntrop (3. Februar 2003)

1 - beide XP Home
2 - keine feste IP
3 - Drucker ist freigegeben und Dateien auch


Bei der Netzwerk Installation habe ich angegeben,
dass beide über eine eigne Internetverbindung verfügen
und dann noch die Namen eingetragen(Netzwerkname, PC Beschreibung etc.).

Dennoch will mir mein System nicht die Ordner zeigen.


----------



## eViLaSh (3. Februar 2003)

achso, den PC selber findest du ?

sind denn die ordner auch alle freigegeben ?!


----------



## melmager (4. Februar 2003)

> 1 - beide XP Home



war da nicht was von wegen xp home kann kein netzwerk ??


----------



## suntrop (4. Februar 2003)

Nein der PC ist auch nicht angegeben.
Ich habe aber auf beiden PCs ein kleines Firmen oder Heimnetzwerk
installiert.

Und XP Home Edition ist Netzwerkfähig, denn es hat vorher
auch schon funktioniert. Als ich dann die PCs
umgeräumt hatte wollte ich etwas übers Netzwerk
verschicken, aber ich hatte keinen Zugriff mehr.
Obwohl ich nichts am System verändert hatte.

Dann habe ich die zwei Ordner auf meinem PC gelöscht
und wollte es neu installieren.
Aber jetzt zeigt er nichts mehr an im Netzwerk.


----------



## tuxracer (6. Juni 2003)

ich kenn die Home leider nicht aber es gibt bei der prof eine Option unter 

extras/ordneroptionen/ansicht 

die heisst einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden.

diese Option wenn es sie gibt rausnehmen, dann kannst Du nachher viel einfacher Resourcen freigeben


----------

